# Fellow craft degree!



## SeattleMason0613 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have my fellow craft degree tonight really excited and nervous should be a long night but a memorable one I hope! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Sep 27, 2013)

You will surely enjoy it brother. The FC degree has some serious meat to it which you'll realize once it has soaked in (and also if you progress into the Capitular degrees later). 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## broglover79 (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats I'm  FC now waitin for the date on my master degree


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes I can't wait ready to get off work, take a nap and just experience 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 29, 2013)

It's a wonderful experience. Congratulations!


----------



## NativeSteel (Sep 29, 2013)

I loved the FC !!  I can tell I'm getting more and more light. I did mine last week.

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am a FC now and there is a lot to know. Good luck!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just waiting to be assigned a mentor so I can dive into the cypher work, I am studying the lecture and tools now 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Also some places require the 47 problem so that'll be important. What other blue lodge organizations are there aside from PHA and mainstream?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 2, 2013)

47 problem?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't worry about that now.


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yea like I said it probably different by lodge because we learned it. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 2, 2013)

We kind learn stuff on our own, we do a lecture after the degree and the rest is up to us to learn we get a mentor and study the PL and WT and obligation 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 2, 2013)

We are starting a fireplace side fellow craft discussion group, this could be something I can research and present at


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## hidonmesahj (Oct 2, 2013)

How long is the average response time from petition to decision? 

Sent from my HTC One SV using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well you petition they read it at stated, they assign an investigative committee and then vote on you at the next meeting so depending on how often the lodge you petition meets. Mine took about two months, but there is no rush what so ever 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## hidonmesahj (Oct 2, 2013)

I've waited over a year to formally petition a lodge that I thought suited me & so I could gain some insight into what it is I would be getting involved with. Patience is really no issue, I was just curious bc I never actually petioned until about a week ago. But thx.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ask the guys at your lodge! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## hidonmesahj (Oct 2, 2013)

Thx. For your help, bro.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 2, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> 47 problem?



The 47th problem in Euclid's geometry textbook The Elements is also known as the Pythagorean Theorem.  As it is a mechanism to create a square it is deeply symbolic and significant to Masonry.  There are even jurisdictions that use it as the Past Masters emblem.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 2, 2013)

Still so much to learn...thanks 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow I didn't know it was used as a emblem too. Are there other families of masonry aside from Prince Hall and Mainstream (for the blue lodge). 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 4, 2013)

PLAH3 said:


> Wow I didn't know it was used as a emblem too. Are there other families of masonry aside from Prince Hall and Mainstream (for the blue lodge).



UGLE uses the 47th problem as their PM symbol so that makes us Americans the other family.  Making a square, making a Mason.  Richly symbolic.

In GLofTX the Committee on Work uses the 47th problem as their emblem.  Each jurisdiction handles its variation on the ritual differently - GLofTX uses a committee.  As their job is preserving and teaching degree work it's natural for their symbol to be about making squares.


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hope either if you don't mind me asking but are either of you Prince Hall Masons?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nope 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rebis (Oct 6, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> 47 problem?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



47th problem of Euclid.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I passed my proficiency and get raised on Saturday!

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rebis (Nov 6, 2013)

PLAH3 said:


> I passed my proficiency and get raised on Saturday!
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Congratulations brother!


My Freemasonry


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks

My Freemasonry


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 7, 2013)

I proved up two nights ago being raised next month 


My Freemasonry


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey I'm from Tacoma how are thing up there

My Freemasonry


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 8, 2013)

Fantastic brother! What lodge do you belong too? 


My Freemasonry


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Labor System Lodge 324 in Panama City Florida, I'm in the military.

My Freemasonry


----------

